
European Court ruling condemns mass surveillance - antr
http://www.digitalrights.ie/european-court-ruling-condemns-mass-surveillance/
======
thisiswrong
Unrelated to the article: I have taken a quick browse around this site. Their
content and supposed mission is very appealing and something i have much
respect for. However, as an organization that is fighting for digital rights i
don't agree or understand why they use Google's surveillance code (analytics)
on this site.

A similar site comparison would be Bruce Scheier's blog [1], which uses no 3rd
party tracking code whatsoever.

Furthermore, they don't accept cryptocurrency donations and seem to push for
PayPal. Disappointing.

[1] [https://www.schneier.com/](https://www.schneier.com/)

------
tptacek
Isn't that special. Maybe now they'll stop conducting so much of it.

------
greenyoda
Of course, a similar state of surveillance exists in the U.S.

Are there any groups in the U.S. that are advocating against the archiving of
personal data (browsing histories, call histories, geo-location data, etc.) by
phone companies, ISPs, etc.?

Or is it taken for granted at this point that all peoples' histories must be
recorded (whether they're currently suspected of a crime or not) to make it
easy for the government to track down criminals?

~~~
MattHeard
These may not be exactly what you're looking for, but I think they are pretty
close:

1\. EFF (Electronic Frontier Foundation)
([https://www.eff.org/issues/privacy](https://www.eff.org/issues/privacy))

2\. EPIC (Electronic Privacy Information Center)
([https://epic.org/privacy/](https://epic.org/privacy/))

3\. ACLU (American Civil Liberties Union) ([https://www.aclu.org/protecting-
civil-liberties-digital-age](https://www.aclu.org/protecting-civil-liberties-
digital-age))

All three organisations are actively involved in significant legal actions to
challenge privacy violations.

------
Tomte
No, the court did not rule anything (although it probably will).

The Advocate General at the court entered his plea, which the court usually
follows.

